# her blanket is rubbing her mane out



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

There's a patch on legacy's neck where it's scraggly hairs and it's been noticeably rubbed out by where her blanket sits. 

It's so hard to fit her with a blanket that would sit on her shoulders so I don't have one and the 3 that I have sit in the same spot on her neck. They all have fleece lining on the "collar" and don't seem to be rubbing her anywhere else. This bald spot is about 3 inches long about 3/4ths of the way down her neck towards her shoulders. It's not to the point where I see skin but there is little to no mane there. 

What do I do?! I can't keep a sleezy on her 24/7 because she'll destroy it and it's up higher than a shoulder guard sits.

In the picture where the black and white start to blend you can see a chunk missing and it's not because she's in motion. It looks like that standing still as well.


ps: the girl riding is a friend of mine. I hurt my back so she's keeping up on Legacy for me until I can jump back on.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

drafts4ever said:


> There's a patch on legacy's neck where it's scraggly hairs and it's been noticeably rubbed out by where her blanket sits.
> 
> It's so hard to fit her with a blanket that would sit on her shoulders so I don't have one and the 3 that I have sit in the same spot on her neck. They all have fleece lining on the "collar" and don't seem to be rubbing her anywhere else. This bald spot is about 3 inches long about 3/4ths of the way down her neck towards her shoulders. It's not to the point where I see skin but there is little to no mane there.
> 
> What do I do?! I can't keep a sleezy on her 24/7 because she'll destroy it and it's up higher than a shoulder guard sits.


ugg I'm having the same problem. Sona has little to no mane to begin with I dont need the blanket to help it any. >_<


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

It's her short pony neck. All the blankets I get her sit high on her neck no matter what the make. The only ones that fit her through the body are weatherbeata and passoa and those are rubbing a section out.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I think this happens with the Euro style blankets because of where they sit. If you can't use a sleazy, then the only other options are "naked" witch new blanket. Switching blanket styles would probably be best. Personally I really like the pressure free wither ones with a raised/padded/shaped wither.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

CCH said:


> I think this happens with the Euro style blankets because of where they sit. If you can't use a sleazy, then the only other options are "naked" witch new blanket. Switching blanket styles would probably be best. Personally I really like the pressure free wither ones with a raised/padded/shaped wither.


I've never herd or seen any thing like that??? could you show a pic or some thing?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

where do you find one of those? I'd like to look at one. 
I can't use a sleezy for more than pre-show stalled stuff. Out in the pasture there are too many branches and she knows how to hook it on a branch and rip the entire head piece off if left to it. I've watched her. Little devil. 

Her under blanket sits just right behind her shoulders and onto the front of her chest but it exposes the fronts of her shoulders and in the weather we're having a wet horse is a very sick horse so the blankets I've been using have been keeping her the dryest as well.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Michigan Study - Popup at Schneider Saddlery

I think only Schneiders has them. Several of their blanket styles can be found in v-free wither. The link just shows the difference between the 3 main styles you'll have to browse the website to find something you like.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok thank you. I will take a look!
Edit: my phone won't open the page. I'll take a look on a computer when I get back home. Shouldn't be long. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe sew a piece of more slippery/soft material into the spot that rubs? I've heard of that working for shoulder rubs from blankets.


----------



## sunedee (Aug 12, 2008)

I had good luck with the Schneider's v-free system. Their blankets are reasonably priced and some have a 2 year warrenty.

I read an article recently that says blankets that put pressure on the neck like that can cause problems with the major tendon that runs from the withers to the pole. I'll see if i can find it ..... Problems only happen when there's a noticable dip where the blanket sits.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I tried on her size in the reduced v neck blanket I think it's called? My trainer has two of them for one of her horses. It's too long and hits the same spot on her neck.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I found a blanket that works. It goes half way up her neck and doesn't rub. So we'll see how this one works out. It's a boring dark brown plaid so I'll be looking around for prettier colors.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I got a blanket this past season that goes part way up the neck. While it does cover more of his neck, it pops up a little over his withers and actually keeps the blanket from laying directly on his neck. I already love it. Might be good for your situation.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah that's the type I just bought for her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Oops, didn't see that post that you got that one already. You'll love it.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Corkie has the exact same problem, he has a biggg gap in his mane now where its been rubbed out.  his mane used to be so thick and long.


----------

